
This crab could save your life – if humans don't wipe it out first - NeedMoreTea
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/nov/03/horseshoe-crab-population-at-risk-blood-big-pharma
======
adetrest
I sometimes wonder if it wouldn't be better for the test of the world if
humans became extinct. Our impact is limited mostly to earth now, but if we
make it into space we'll just go and ruin other planets. It's already very
very difficult to get everyone to agree and work together to spare ecosystems
and species on our own rock so imagine how little traction there would be to
not destroy some distant planet none of us call home. Humans are short sighted
like every other animal, but we have much more destructive capabilities. This
can't end well.

~~~
liveoneggs
new life will emerge after humans die and earth (the planet) will still exist

~~~
logosmonkey
Yeah I feel like this point needs to be more upfront in the climate change
debate.

Working to prevent climate change is an inherently selfish endeavor and
humanity is generally pretty open to hopping on the selfishness bandwagon.

Even for someone who adheres to libertarian ideals the need for regulations
specific to environmental concerns should be reasonable since it directly
effects every living human being including them in a negative way that will
directly inhibit their ability to go about their lives.

------
marconey
Radiolab had a great episode on this

[https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/baby-blue-blood-
drive](https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/baby-blue-blood-drive)

------
odonnellryan
We have these in NJ. Really cool little creatures. They swim upside-down!

I'm glad to learn we don't have to kill them to harvest the blood. Like with
all things we'll probably not use an alternative until we absolutely have to.
That is always unfortunate.

